# Quad Exhaust Fitted



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi,

Had my quad Milltek fitted by UK Perfromance on Wednesday.

Not boomy just a little deeper note and more importantly for me it looks great. Very good quality and fitted by a great team at UK performance.

I will try and get some pics up tomorrow.

I'm well pleased.

Steve


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Looking forward to the pics.

Hans.


----------



## Janker (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah - I'd like to see it too - I'm going for one when I get mine in March - I'm in Sutton Coldfield not far from you, might have a cheeky look in person perhaps closer to when I get mine?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Got mine too, AmD are fitting it on 5th January (along with something else :wink: )


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Got mine too, AmD are fitting it on 5th January (along with something else :wink: )


I'm sure the mod wont be tough to guess. How much for the exhaust and fitting?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Jonathan

I bought the exhaust on the UK Performance Group Buy deal, RRP is 560 and fitting should be about an hour, maybe 1.5 hours tops.

I think they have a free fitting offer on this month but AmD are closer to me than Wakefield, which is up north somewhere I'm told.

I've seen 'An American Werewolf in London' and don't like the look of those moors!


----------



## Thomss (Nov 21, 2006)

Would like to see the pcs too  video would be great!


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Still no pics. 

Hans.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Iceman said:


> Still no pics.
> 
> Hans.


Ei............"No Pics, No Mod"....


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

I have two questions.

1. Whats the deal with the rear valance. Is it just a simple cut out with template supplied?

2. If on disposal of the car you want to return it to std, is that possible? 
Hoping that std backbox can be refitted and a new valance isnt too much money


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

ChinsVXR said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. Whats the deal with the rear valance. Is it just a simple cut out with template supplied?
> 
> ...


Why return it to standard on disposal. :? 
You just sell it like it is right.

Hans.


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

Iceman said:


> ChinsVXR said:
> 
> 
> > I have two questions.
> ...


Two reasons.

1. Us Brits seem to have a mistrust of modded cars.

2. Even if you did sell it with the mods, you would probably get no more money. Better off putting back to std and selling the valance and exhaust off on here or fleebay


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

ChinsVXR said:


> I have two questions.
> 
> 1. Whats the deal with the rear valance. Is it just a simple cut out with template supplied?
> 
> ...


1 - Yes, template supplied by Milltek

2 - Yes, you can refit the standard - I don't know how much the valance is but am hoping / assuming that it will be quite cheap, the Mk1 Honeycomb valance was Â£25 - Â£30


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

ChinsVXR said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > ChinsVXR said:
> ...


I did just that and put the money into a Quad exhaust for the Mk2,just a little weight off the wallet Iceman! :wink:


----------



## OZTT (Nov 30, 2006)

Hope father christmas gets some pics soon .


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

now where are them pics?


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

pics please!!! :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

It's holiday time, probably no time to take pics and put them up. :? 
How hard can it get, you walk outside take a pic walk inside connect the camera to you computer and upload the picture and put it up :wink: maybe 5 minutes work. :lol:

Hans.


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

probably too busy going out showing off his new car and it's toys to his mates while he's got time off


----------



## TT Hopeful (Oct 7, 2006)

Iceman said:


> It's holiday time, probably no time to take pics and put them up. :?
> How hard can it get, you walk outside take a pic walk inside connect the camera to you computer and upload the picture and put it up :wink: maybe 5 minutes work. :lol:
> 
> Hans.


Maybe he's waiting till the January sales to buy his camera!! :lol:


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Maybe he's looking at it and thinking "My God how did I let them talk me into four exhausts..."


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I finally got round to taking some piccies.

Here they are:










































Steve


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Very nice.

Hans.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm liking the "mod".....what are your initial impressions ie..performance, fit etc...?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

looks superb

how big are the individual pipes?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> looks superb
> 
> how big are the individual pipes?


The quad system has 4x90mm 'Jet' tails
The dual system has 2x100mm 'Jet' tails


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Steve
They look awsome cant wait for the call up in the new year to get mine fitted! :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice ! But why didn't you take also a clos-up picture? :? 
I want to see the parts they cut out the back for the second pipes.
On those pictures you can't see the details.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If i look to the original part in the backspoiler, where the exhaust is fitted, it looks like its "massive, it got some "body". But when you cut out a hole on the right, it doesn;t have that "massive look, and it will look like a small plastic part.??
I personaly would prefer the 2 way exhaust, like the 3.2 from miltek, and than order the original back-part from the 3.2.


----------



## ggruosso (Aug 7, 2006)

how do they sound over the original pipes?


----------



## OZTT (Nov 30, 2006)

Any power gains from the upgraded exhaust looks neat


----------



## ggruosso (Aug 7, 2006)

how do these pipes sound and do they give more bhp? difficult to hear difference on miltek site, would prefer those who have had pipes modified to let us know the difference


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

ggruosso said:


> how do these pipes sound and do they give more bhp? difficult to hear difference on miltek site, would prefer those who have had pipes modified to let us know the difference


Not many have you may have to wait a bit! [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I will take some close up pics when I get chance just for Rebel.

The sound is very subtle and not at all loud. Just a nicer more rounded exhaust note.

Not boy racer at all.

Steve


----------



## ggruosso (Aug 7, 2006)

Are you happy you changed the pipes? Was it worth doing?


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I am more than happy with them.

Mines a 2.0T so I wanted the symmetry anway. The sound is better but not worth Â£500+.

For me it is all about the look.

Steve


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

TT Law said:


> For me it is all about the look.
> 
> Steve


Rebel will slate you for saying that :lol:

Your quads look 8) IMO


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Hopefully I'll get some before and after power figures on friday when mine's fitted - the Mk1 was only worth 3 - 5 bhp but the noise and look were much better


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Hopefully I'll get some before and after power figures on friday when mine's fitted - the Mk1 was only worth 3 - 5 bhp but the noise and look were much better


Did the "mod" have an impact on your insurance premium...?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Reaperman said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully I'll get some before and after power figures on friday when mine's fitted - the Mk1 was only worth 3 - 5 bhp but the noise and look were much better
> ...


Nope. The only mod which affected my premium on the Mk1, which had wheels, suspension, exhaust, DV, remap was the remap - Â£35 per year.

For the difference in cost and I figured I would be doing remap, wheels, exhaust as a minimum on the new car I just rolled over the same mods list - and they sent me a refund cheque for Â£40 back as the 2.0T is a lower insurance group than the Mk1 225


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

R6B TT said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> > R6B TT said:
> ...


Can I ask who you insure your car with...as most companies are not "mod" friendly....


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

TT Law said:


> I will take some close up pics when I get chance just for Rebel.
> 
> Steve


Steve thx, i'm wondering how they cut out the holes in the rear valance? 
Does it look good , when you get closer ?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Reaperman said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Reaperman said:
> ...


Frizzell - aka Liverpool Victoria I think. I had heard they were gettting less mod friendly hence I rolled the lot over as it was a transfer of car on an existing policy - and if they don't want to piss off an 18 year standing customer for car and home insurance ....


----------

